# Where to get Green Chip with black #1 (UHF Pro for TV1)



## smcjb (Mar 30, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> All you should need to do to have UHF Pro for tv1 is to have the correct chip for a 6.3 remote (green chip with a black number 1 that says uhf pro next to it).


I have two 5.3 remotes with "Green 1" chips, and two 6.3 UHF Pro Remotes with "Blue 2 UHF Pro" chips. From researching these forums I know that I can use the 6.3 remote to control a tv1 via UHF (ie from another room) and that all I need to do is replace the "Blue 2 UHF Pro" chip with a "Green 1 UHF Pro" chip. The problem is I don't have any, where do I get them? (the Green 1 UHF chip that is)


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

I use use both remotes to control one 722 in single mode. The blue chip does not have any electronics but appears to depresses a switch on the circuit board inside the remote. However, at least in single mode, the remote with the blue chip will control TV1 after it is synchronized to the receiver. There is also an A-B switch under the battery cover which must be set to match the setting of the receiver. To synchronize the remote:

1. Press the Sys Info button located on the front of the receiver (behind a door on some cases).

2. Press the Record button on the remote.

You will also have to program the TV and AUX buttons if you wish to use those, of course.


----------



## smcjb (Mar 30, 2008)

I have the one 722 wired so that 4 TV's through the house can all recieve both TV1 (HD) and TV2 (analog). A little limiting I concede but it fits us. I need to be able to control TV1 from other remotes using the 6.3 remote. Hence why I need the other chip.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

smcjb said:


> I have the one 722 wired so that 4 TV's through the house can all recieve both TV1 (HD) and TV2 (analog). A little limiting I concede but it fits us. I need to be able to control TV1 from other remotes using the 6.3 remote. Hence why I need the other chip.


Have you considered putting your receiver in Single Mode? This will allow you to control the box from anywhere within the range of the RF remote. You will also have full PIP functionality. I don't think you can control TV1 with an RF remote if your receiver is in Dual mode (not sure).


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You WANT the other chip, you don't actually NEED it. I just did a search to see where Mike Johnson said he got his, but the link to "here" doesn't work in this post any longer. See his post at http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=562638&postcount=4 I recently read a post that said DISH would ship you one, but my experience with CSRs is more along the lines of not being able to get them to understand what you need. If you can contact the right person, you might be able to get the key directly from DISH. I have a SINGLE spare - what do you offer? 

For the short term, if you just remove the key and leave it out, you can move the switch under the key to position #3 (#1 being to the far left as you look down into the key space with the buttons up). Slide all the way to the right (#4) and come back one click. Not real pretty with the key missing, but entirely functional for controlling TV1 via UHF Pro (Single/Dual). If you have an old 6.0 remote around, it only positions the key between #2 and #3, so if you use its key with the blue 2 showing, a 6.2 or 6.3 remote will control TV1 via UHF Pro. Do NOT insert a 6.2 or 6.3 key into a 6.0 remote or you break the tiny switch inside. 

If you intend to leave the remote in TV1 UHF Pro mode, the current key can be "adjusted" with a pocket knife to not change the switch inside at all. You'd have to remove the key, change the switch with a toothpick, and reinsert the key that no longer positions the switch, but makes it look better cosmetically.

Edit Afterthought:
I got my extra remotes by doing an RA on two old 508 "platinum" remotes when I read here that DISH now sends a "universal" with a set of keys. At the time, it was a 6.2 but is likely a 6.3 now. An unexpected key source, but how I got mine.


----------



## smcjb (Mar 30, 2008)

Okay I've tried what you suggested, taking out the key and using a pick.
With the first 6.3 remote I can control TV1 via IR with the switch in position 2 and position 4. I can't control TV1 via UHF in any position.
With my second 6.3 remote I can't control TV1 via IR or UHF in any position.
Is there any other code I would need to enter or something that would explain why its not working?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Use the 5.3 IR remote to get the receiver to the Sys Info screen (or front panel button) and hit the Record button on the 6.3 Remote with the switch in position #3. This should change the display from IR to IR/UHF Pro (accepts either) but it may also change the TV1 remote address to whatever you have programmed into the 6.3 Sat mode address. You can't have both TV1 and TV2 using both the same address and UHF Range. If you flip the A/B switch in the battery area to Range B before you hit Record, the display should change to IR / UHF Pro B range. 

Until you have hit Record on a 6.3 with the switch in #3, the TV1 should remain indicating IR only in the Info screen. I *guess* that the 6.3 that doesn't control TV1 in IR or UHF Pro is just set to address 2 (or 3, 7, ...) and doesn't match the address displayed for TV1. If you hit Record with that remote, it would change TV1 to be whatever address that remote is set to (and your other remotes would stop controlling TV1 w/o also changing their address.

Just in case, you change a remote's address by pushing and holding the Sat button until the other device leds come one, enter the desired address and then # - but you should have TV1 and TV2 on different addresses if they are both UHF Pro. You can have TV1 on UHF Pro A range and TV2 on UHF Pro B range and have them the same address.


----------



## smcjb (Mar 30, 2008)

Update...

I found this post here


reesd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This thread was very helpful, but it sill took me a while to get the right combination because I didn't have the right TV1 key (blue with the black 1). So let me give the exact steps I used based on the above.
> 
> ...


If I press system Info on the 722 it shows
- Primary Remote Address 1 (in a white box) then the Green TV with #1 in it, then "IR"
- Secondary Remote Address 1 (in a white box) then the Blue TV with #2 in it, then "UHF Pro Band A"

If I set the first 6.3 remote (which could control the TV in position 2 and 4 via IR) to position 3, with either Band A or B and then press record I get the following error message...

"You are attempting to set both remotes to the same address. You are not allowed to do this. Please select another remote address for one of the two remotes".

If I set the second 6.3 remote (which couldn't control the TV in any position IR or UHF) to position 3, with Band B and then press record the primary remote address changes to
- Primary Remote Address 15 (in a white box) then the Green TV with #1 in it, then "IR/UHF Pro Band B"
and it now works.

Now I need to work out how to get the other remote to work, ie to get it to channel 15.


----------



## smcjb (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks CABill for all the help. 
It appears that are last two posts crossed.


----------

